# Dedicated home theater



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been looking around for some pics to help me design the front of my HT.... Cant find exactly what I am looking for.

This is what I am working with:

I have a Room over the garage. it is 12' wide by 18' and the ceilings are kind of vaulted. There is a window in the front of the room. I need to build a false wall and something to arrange speakers on.

I will have 3 x DIYSG 1099s and 2x 18" Subs in the front. I am starting out with a 65 inch Flat screen but want to upgrade to PJ in the future.

What should I build ?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hope this isn't relaying the obvious. I googled "home theater over garage image" and got these pics. Any help in sparking ideas?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing really jumps out... Grrrr... what is kind of messed up is that my center channel is vertical in anticipation of a PJ


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

okay i think i figured it out


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone have tips on buying carpet? I want to DIY however the prices at lowes/home depot seem inflated since if I was to be buying 3 rooms worth of carpet the install is "free". Well nothing is free. Im sure the price of the carpet is just increased.... My room is 12 foot wide which is perfect since most rolls come in 12 foot wide section. I wont need to glue a seam. It should be realy easy to install myself.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, carpet installation isn't that bad... except that getting a 12x18 roll of carpet up to a second-story room can be quite an adventure. Installing on a wood floor (like on a second-story) is way less painful than on concrete, but you'll need all the same stuff: tack strips, a hammer, padded underlayment, and a box cutter with plenty of fresh blades. You might also find it helpful to have double-sided carpet tape for seams in the underlayment. That will keep them from wandering around when you lay the carpet on top. 

If you have the option, get carpet from a flooring supplier rather than Lowe's Depot... Big box retailers like that usually gouge customers because they often don't know better.

Have fun, and good luck!


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd recommend some hard wearing Berber with high quality under pad as an excellent budget route. Berber can range from 
outright ugly to pretty nice. 

Any chance to take the roll in through an upstairs window? 

Why not just build your false wall for the AT screen in the first place, and then hang the HDTV on a sheet of plywood, dropping down 
from the top of the AT wall?


----------

